# Redline bmx value



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 8, 2021)

Anyone have an idea what this thing is worth?
Thanks, Glenn


----------



## sworley (Jun 8, 2021)

Not much. Too new to be collectable and looks pretty thrashed. $50 tops as is?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 8, 2021)

Its a newer frame, and its an expert size so its for a smaller kid. It looks like most of the parts have been swapped out with a Wal-goose and looks to have 80's Diamondback or Mongoose bars. Frame/fork/crank could be useful to someone with a kid who races.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks guys


----------

